# Date of surgery



## ANoel (Mar 1, 2012)

Can anyone help me in finding a link to the link to the guideline which states when to bill for the date of surgery.  Example, a physician wants to use the end date for his surgical case as the date of surgery rather than when he started.

If the patient is brought into the OR at 11:58 pm and the incision is done at 12:01 am would the fact they went into the OR at 11:58 the date of service?

Thanks in advance for the input on this.  I found the guideline before and do you think I can locate now when I need it?


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 2, 2012)

I think I remember reading that you use the start date of the surgery for billing.  Will try to find it so that you'll have it for documentation.  As far as the second part of the question...I would think that you use the date that the actual incision was made as the DOS...don't think I've ever come across this!

If I can find the link I'm looking for, I'll post it here for you.


----------

